# Are these runner ducks?



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys, i bought runner ducks 4 days ago and was wondering, are they really runner ducks heres some pics.


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

Some more pics of them.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm not an expert but they look like runners to me


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

I would say they are Runners. Adorable by the way!!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Did you get told what colors? I see Choco in there!!


----------



## Loopychicklady (May 22, 2013)

Yes runners  adorable. I agree on the chocs, maybe apricots too.


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

I just told my friend that i wanted the darker ones and there was only four chocolate and i said just give me what ever, i love runner ducks.
Hmm... Never heard of apricot runners but seem interesting!


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

These guys grow fast!

Not there full time cage, just like to go outside every now and then.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice looking ducklings  I've always wanted some runner ducks


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

Follow up pictures of the ducks


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

Follow up pictures


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Very good looking birds, Brandon!!! I love the looks and the funny characters of the runners...they are one of my fave breeds of ducks for no reason at all other than the way they look!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute runners.


----------

